

What Killed Borders, Blockbuster and Polaroid and How to Survive - brucejaywallace
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130227142546-2293140-digital-darwinism-what-killed-borders-blockbuster-and-polaroid-and-how-not-to-end-up-like-them

======
mtraven
Gad, can we keep vacuous Dilbert-grade business babble out of here please?
"The future of business lies in the shift from a culture of management to that
of leadership and it begins with you." Thanks! Happy to know that!

------
hkmurakami
Listing Auto companies as examples of companies that failed due to "Digital
Darwinism" doesn't exactly seem congruent to me.

In addition, the Compaq acquisition doesn't seem like an appropriate example
either.

------
corresation
Side question, but is Post / blog type functionality something limited to pro
accounts? Or to people they select?

LinkedIn recently removed the Wordpress connect, clearly trying to force such
communications into their own platform.

~~~
longarm
As far as I know it's more of an editorially curated thing right now.

